# Wally has a new woman?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

YIKES! I would hate to be Wally tonight during the Wolves Wizards game. Man that fat chick coming out on the court chasing him, ehhh 

I love KG's reaction, that was classic:rofl:

Wally will get some much crap for that, man:laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh man, share a photo when you tell a joke like that Ozzy.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Minnesota Timberwolves forward Wally Szczerbiak runs from a woman who went onto the court and lunged at him during the fourth quarter of the Timberwolves' game against the Washington Wizards in Minneapolis on Friday, April 2, 2004. A Minneapolis police officer said the woman was arrested.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG that is horrible, I want to cry.

-Petey


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*You go Wally....errrr....Girl*

That's classic. :laugh:


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

dude that would have been so funny to be on the bench when that happened.

did wally just keep running, that poor lady i kind of feel sorry for her.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Poor Wally he will never hear the end of this from his teammates.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*More pictures...*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

<img src=http://cache.gettyimages.com/comp/3210555.jpg?x=x&dasite=MS_GINS&ef=2&ev=1&dareq=0EE129F83682B66FC0DD4F6199402270>

<img src=http://cache.gettyimages.com/comp/3210453.jpg?x=x&dasite=MS_GINS&ef=2&ev=1&dareq=0EE129F83682B66F68F7801F170A5F5D>


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Look at Fred Hoiberg's face in the top right picture, posted by Peja. He looks shocked out of his mind.

PRICELESS! :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:rotf:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh yeah, it was hilarious. I saw the whole thing. Ha! It was a classic.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> dude that would have been so funny to be on the bench when that happened.


Yeah KG's face was just hilarious. They actually cut to KG and the teammates laughing. I actually think that fat girl got a kiss on Wally. The camera just cut away right when she did. 

But wow that must have been so weird for him, that has to be the first time that has ever happened in the NBA.

Yeah he will never, ever hear the end of that one:laugh: 

I love how Wally was running, that was great:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Who wouldn't Good thing security stepped in, she would have probably swallowed Wally hole:laugh:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

ROFLMAO. This was original... LMAO :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

:kissmy: :makeout: :rotf: :jawdrop: :kiss:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Awesome.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

The surprising thing was that Wally was actually able to get away from her for a shot at the basket. Clearly, someone should have set a screen.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Awesome.


nice avatar:yes: 



:rofl:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Awesome.


Personally, I like this avatar better:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Does anyone have the video of this? Because ESPN didn't even mention it during the highlights of the game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the one twolves game i miss......... this happens??? i was supposed to go to this game to man, im going to cry......... she must of been drunk out of her [email protected]!!!!!! wow..........wow............ this is so funnyy


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Sovereignz nice avatar man. 

Just makes you want to scream, run Wally run! :laugh:


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Can't get enough of that crazy avatar Sovereignz. Steve Buckhantz the Wizards announcer said, "Whats that on the court Phil? Its a lady! Shes chasing Wally!! Atleast no one got hurt!!"


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

What a hag! 

KGs facial expressions are priceless. Hes like one big cartoon character.


----------

